# Removing clay stains from asphalt



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If clay is that prevalent in the area, why bother? Your footprints, her footprints, the dogs footprints, car tires, etc...
Best way to neutralize an acid, is with a cleaner that's a base.
Ron


----------



## ljcox (May 14, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> If clay is that prevalent in the area, why bother? Your footprints, her footprints, the dogs footprints, car tires, etc...
> Best way to neutralize an acid, is with a cleaner that's a base.
> Ron


Thanks Ron,
She allowed me to dispose of my clay in her yard in order to fill a depression.

The clay is where no-one walks and it will be covered by grass eventually. 

The foot prints were mine as I walked on the clay to compress it.

It may be too late to use a base since the chemical change has already happened.

What do you think?

Len


----------



## LadyFinisher (May 14, 2009)

try a pressure washer and bleach


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

I used to be a superintendent for a local home builder in an area, where the dirt had a lot of clay in it. We would often get stains on a newly poured sidewalk and driveways of our homes, we would use muradic acid with a plastic bristled push broom. It etches the concrete if left on too long without rinsing with water and requires some muscle with the broom, but worked for us on several occasions. Be sure to follow the warnings on the bottle and read the MSDS sheet that should be provided with it.


----------



## ljcox (May 14, 2009)

Thanks LadyFinisher and *<(((><.

*<(((>< it is asphalt - not concrete.

Would muradic acid work on asphalt?

Len


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

There's nothing but clay soil around here. With all the construction around here, it gets on the asphalt roads all the time. After a good rainfall, there's no signs of the clay.

Most likely, the clay is stuck to the asphalt and didn't actually etch it. It should wear off shortly.

Don't try muriatic acid as it will just damage it and leave spots where you use it.

A light pressure washing or steam cleaning may work but you'll want to do the entire walkway or you'll be able to see where it was cleaned and where it wasn't


----------

